# Carburetor Cleaning on a 1979 140 HP Johnson



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Will this help?  :-? Same diagrams for a multitude of 1979 johnny-rude v4's

the carb assembly

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/41187.cfm

the intake manifold and carbs with linkages

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/43656.cfm

From the throttle connection up

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1979/140ML79R%201979/CYLINDER%20AND%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

That covers all the parts from the throttle cable connection to the carbs


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Brett, but the linkages are what I need. 

Best regards,Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I got the linkages straightened out. It was much easier than I thought. Thanks Brett. You are always helpful.

Now the rest of the story. After explaining to the owner and his son about how an older engine is best used gently and not hot rodded around, they left Red's dock for a test run. I repaired an electrical outlet and cleaned up my boat and after a long time I became concerned enough to drop my boat in to go look for them. I was standing in my boat when they came around Judah's bar. They were well over the speed limit, but dropped off plane and idled in the last 200 yards. They were thrilled with how the boat ran and said they saw 53 MPH from the Wabasso bridge to the Hess Station ramp. I suppose I must have left something out in my lecture. 

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That's typical. Though I have to admit after I clean the carb on mine I tend to "get on it" a bit more than usual. Next time tell them that the Feds like to hang around that area and don't have a sense of humor, that will slow them down. I mean the inlet isn't THAT far way so it's kinda true.


----------

